# Five Countries



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 13, 2014)

Okay, so the premise of this question is rather silly, but nonetheless, some of the answers I've heard from people are rather interesting:

*The world is on the brink of destruction, yet you have the power to save five countries and their inhabitants from disappearing off the face of the Earth. Which five countries do you save?​*
Note: While answering, please DO NOT be disrespectful of any other countries or other members' choices.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 13, 2014)

canada
/thread


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 13, 2014)

Singapore
Japan
Australia
Finland
Germany

Another suggestion for the thread:

Hard Mode: No picking your own country.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 13, 2014)

scotland. everywhere else can burn for all the scottish populace care

oh no sorry we need russia too. they like irn-bru for some reason


----------



## Thepizzatree (Jan 13, 2014)

Germany 
Japan
Norway
Russia
Italy


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 13, 2014)

Wiki: list of countries by population

China
India
United States
Indonesia
Brazil


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 13, 2014)

Murkrow said:


> Wiki: list of countries by population
> 
> China
> India
> ...


Yeah pretty much. I would want to save the max amount of people possible.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't think I would save any of them.

I've often wondered what it would be like if we all just disappeared. I wish we could push a reset button and just... start over, build society from scratch, except we'd make it better this time... but there is no such button. Maybe without humanity, there will be other life, and it will not be horrid to look at. Or maybe there will be only quiet. That's the end we're all headed for anyway, sooner or later. Someday there will be no more suns to sustain life. One by one the lights go out...

I think it is very late in the evening. I think we should all go back to bed. It's dark and we are tired, and it's time to sleep now. Forever.


----------



## sovram (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm thinking:

China
Germany
Israel
India
Ethiopia

In an attempt to sample as many different ethnic, cultural, and religious groups as possible, while maintaining a focus on stability and population. I think this is a decent first attempt.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 14, 2014)

sovram said:


> I'm thinking:
> 
> China
> Germany
> ...


Not insulting you or anything, I'm just curious - if you wanted both diversity and a high population, why not any of these:

Nigeria
Brazil
Indonesia
Thailand
France
Russia

I think these might be worth your consideration. I do apologize if I offended you, though.


----------



## sovram (Jan 14, 2014)

Ether's Bane said:


> Not insulting you or anything, I'm just curious - if you wanted both diversity and a high population, why not any of these:
> 
> Nigeria *Shit human rights*
> Brazil *Neutral*
> ...


I would agree that they are worth my consideration. In essence, I tried to 
pick about a country per continent, thinking this would be a good first start. 

Brief thoughts:
_China_ for sheer population, number of ethnic groups and languages, variety of religious and spiritual traditions (Buddhism, Confucianism, Taoism)

_Germany_ for population, representation of European peoples (though on second thought maybe I should exclude white people), secularism, democracy. Catholicism, Protestantism, Islam.

_India_ for sheer population, number of ethnic groups. Buddhism, Hinduism, Jainism. Delicious food as well.

_Ethiopia_ for African representation, population. I think it's one of the best choices for non-Northern Africa as far as human rights goes, but correct me if I'm misguided.

_Israel_ is probably my most controversial choice. I want to include it for being a very stable Middle Eastern country and because I like Jews.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 14, 2014)

sovram said:


> I would agree that they are worth my consideration. In essence, I tried to
> pick about a country per continent, thinking this would be a good first start.
> 
> Brief thoughts:
> ...


*shrugs*

Can't fault your logic there, I suppose.

Anyway, I might as well supply the reasons for my own choices.

I chose five countries which I would enjoy living in and which I find deeply interesting.

Honorable mentions to the Netherlands, South Korea, Sweden, and Uruguay - these four countries barely missed my final cut. In fact, I originally had the Netherlands instead of Germany as my fifth choice, but I changed it on a gut feeling.


----------



## Vholvek (Jan 15, 2014)

Japan, 'Murca, Australia, Iceland, and probably Russia. Those are all amazing, except for America (we SUUUCCKKK) but we do cool stuff so yeah >.<


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 15, 2014)

Probably not America, but England and Russia (superpowers), China, India, and Australia.  China and India for population and industry, and Australia because Australia.


----------

